# Making Rat Cage out of Old Projector TV



## porcelainivory (Dec 10, 2012)

So, my dad and I are planning to gut out an old projector tv and turn it into a huge rat cage for my males that I will soon have. I was wondering if you guys had any neat ideas or advice that could help make this an awesome cage. I'm currently not home, so I don't have an exact picture but it's a tv close to this one, only grey. I'm not exactly sure how I'm going to do the shelves or bottom litter pan yet. We plan on putting rabbit wire on the entire back and then where the screen is. Also, we plan on making the bottom speaker part a swinging door to clean out a bedding pan.


----------



## TheRatPack8 (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm excited to see what you do with this. That is an interesting idea 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheRatPack8 (Dec 10, 2012)

Please put up pictures I wanna see so bad!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## porcelainivory (Dec 10, 2012)

I will ask we start to work on it =) Do you have any ideas I could use for shelves or cool toys? I think I'm just going to do a chloroplast bottom. Maybe plexiglass for shelves? and hanging tubes and stuff.


----------



## TheRatPack8 (Dec 10, 2012)

Put some ropes in there like thick ones that the rats can walk on. My girls loved those when I did that. 

You can put treat piñatas in there every once in a while. It's just some treats bagged in a cloth and hung around the cage not quite out of reach but enough to where they have to work for it. Eventually the catch on and it's hilarious to watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

if you use metal get coated kind or spray paint that will protect it, galvanized metal stinks when pee'd on and boy do male rats pee! haha


----------



## MissRatLover (Nov 15, 2012)

Ahhh I'm so existed. To see it when it's done  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Your biggest problem here will be ventilation. Be sure to keep that in mind with the building plans.


----------



## porcelainivory (Dec 10, 2012)

It won't be enough ventilation even if the whole back and front is wire? How could I make more? Sorry, I've only been owning rats for about a year and I've just used the extra large rabbit/guinea pig cage that is sold in pet stores. I'm not really informed about cage ventilation since it has never really been an issue. 





Also, instead of the tv idea, I may look into buying a cheap old giant entertainment center instead, there could be different rooms and I could line the whole thing with acrylic sheeting or something similar so they wouldn't be able to chew through the wood.


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

If it is wire front and back I think it would be fine because the air will be able to move through the 'cage' The entertainment center is also I good idea for different rooms, I was thinking of doing a dig box on the bottom of my cage later, or using their smaller old cage inside the new cage [once the babies are moved in] so if someone needed space they could have it.


----------



## porcelainivory (Dec 10, 2012)

I figured it would be but you guys probably know more than me. I think I might try the entertainment center, so there will be places to get away from each other. Any ideas on room themes? I want to be food and water in each room. The big room can be a giant jungle gym with ropes and tubes =3 im not sure about the other rooms. Probably a lazy sleep room but I'm not sure what else.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

if there is a bottom cube, like under the jungle gym I would make it a big dig box filled with strips of cloth/fleece/bedding/shredded paper etc and put some treats [that don't go bad] in it that could be fun =] that's the only idea I got outside of what you have already said lol


----------

